# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Trung >  Nơi giao lưu và chia sẻ cnc " ace "  quy nhơn_bình định

## MDT

Mình tự giới thiệu trước 

*Mr.Trọng*
*Tell*: 01212.746.747
*
* Ngành Nghề:* CNC & Máy Công Nghiệp

** Phần Mềm Sử Dụng* *        Cấp độ* 
 - PTC Creo :                                      Đủ Xài
 - ArtCam :                                         Đủ Xài
 - JDPANIT :                                        Sơ Sơ

ACE Nào ở Quy Nhơn_Bình Định có hứng thú giao lưu và chia sẻ về lĩnh vực CNC thì Hãy Liên hệ T

----------

anhcos, Diyodira, thangbkc4

----------


## biết tuốt

Lập chi bộ quy nhơn chơi cho đỡ buồn bác ^^

----------

MDT

----------


## MDT

> Lập chi bộ quy nhơn chơi cho đỡ buồn bác ^^


Do Mình thấy ACE ở Bình Định mua máy CNC rất nhiều. Bản thân mình cũng vậy nên muốn giao lưu và chia sẽ với nhau, nhiều lúc gặp khó khăn không biết nhờ ai nhanh nhất và tiện lợi nhất. Gặp trực tiếp hay qua phone gần cũng tốt, đó là ý của mình. Bạn thấy sao?

----------


## MDT

> Lập chi bộ quy nhơn chơi cho đỡ buồn bác ^^


Bác Có muốn tham gia không?hj...

----------


## katerman

em quê quy nhơn, sống ở đồng nai, cuối tuần họp mặt đi các bác ơi.

----------


## MDT

> em quê quy nhơn, sống ở đồng nai, cuối tuần họp mặt đi các bác ơi.


Bác muốn offline ở đâu nào? T Đang chờ đợi AE QN đây!hj...

----------


## MDT

ACE Nào Đã Từng Học Ở Đây Nhĩ.

----------


## Ledu0209

> Mình tự giới thiệu trước 
> 
> *Mr.Trọng*
> *Tell*: 01212.746.747
> *
> * Ngành Nghề:* CNC & Máy Công Nghiệp
> 
> ** Phần Mềm Sử Dụng* *        Cấp độ* 
>  - PTC Creo :                                      Đủ Xài
> ...


Bác có bán máy cnc không? Bác có kinh nghiệm chỉ giúp với nên mua máy ở đâu? Đơn vị nào uy tín vậy? E đang cần mua máy cnc đục gỗ và đục phẳng

----------


## loiloc569

Xạo ke, hahaha

----------


## loiloc569

Nhân vật nguy hiểm citi quy nhơn, hahaha

----------

